# Walmart Skeleton $30



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Just ran into Walmart to pick something up and I saw they had their Halloween decorations out. Didn't have time to really look at everything, but saw plastic skeleton for those still in the hunt for one. They were OK depending on your use, but for only $30, probably not a bad deal.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhmmm...thanks for the head's up, sounds like a good price.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I have some more pictures of Walmart stuff over at http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/halloween-at-wal-mart-2014/


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Good to know Ken, thanks! You can't have too many skeletons.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

That's good news! I'm wanting to experiment on some skeleton projects but don't want to drop a lot of money on a decent sized blucky since I'm likely going to be messing them up. Between Wal-Mart and Costco I think this is my year!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I grabbed one of these also. Good price, quality is not too bad, the skull is actually larger than Walgreen's skellies. Two things I didn't like. The one I bought had a very sloppy paint job, and the skull was fixed, would not turn. But you can't beat the price for a cheap skelly.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

My local Walmart was just getting thier Halloween stuff out yesterday.


----------



## TerrorGate (Sep 4, 2014)

On their website, they have a bundle of two skeletons for $114, described as "5' Hanging Halloween Skeleton - The Hanging Skeleton is a hard plastic, articulated human skeleton. This realistic-looking skeleton is sure to bring your Halloween decor to a whole new level of creepiness." Do you think those are the same as the $30in-store skellies? I tried to find them in the store today but they were sold out at our local store. They told me to check back tomorrow as they get stock every night.


----------



## Jerm357 (Oct 17, 2009)

I just went to 2 different Walmart's in my area and had no luck finding any what so ever.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

My Wal-Mart only had one but I bought it. Works great for $30!


----------



## runbus36 (Sep 7, 2014)

Will have to check our local wal-marts(s) and see what they have.


----------



## evanjedi (Jan 23, 2013)

i bought the wal mart skelly and it is not too bad. i also got one for 50 bucks on Amazon. the amazon one is a bit better but not sure its 20$ better. id pick up another one if i saw it again.


----------

